# Awesome Deal on HOB Filter! (coupon expires the 18th)



## felicia (May 3, 2008)

I know not everyone holds Marineland Penguin filters to the highest regard, but it's too good of a deal to not share.

I purchased a 350 biowheel for my 100 gallon on sale for $38.39 from $47.99 and wanted to get a second one. Checked petsmart.com hoping the sale was still going on and sw the same filter was selling online for $26.99 (This has to be a price mistake)! Called Petsmart to see if they would price adjust. They said they would! So I took in my receipt, web page printout, and coupon in. Manager refunded the original purchase, let me buy two at the online price, and use the $15 off $50 purchase. Ended up coming out to $19.49 each.

The coupons are available online as well and Petsmart is offering free shipping on orders over $50.

Price for one with $5 off coupon is $21.99
Price for two with $15 off coupon is $38.98 (or $19.49 each)

To use coupon online: Link(coupon will show up in cart)

Printable coupon: Link (Coupon is valid until the 18th.)

Link to product: Link

If you are going to purchase in store, make sure to print out a copy of the webpage with the price showing for the filter you want from the drop down menu as well as the coupon.  Even without the coupon $26.99 is a great deal!

Here's some quick information on the filters.

Penguin 100, Filters 100 gal./hr., For aquariums up to 20 gallons.

Penguin 150, Filters 150 gal./hr. For aquariums up to 30 gallons.

Penguin 200, Filters 200 gal./hr., For aquariums up to 50 gallons.

Penguin 350, Filters 350 gal./hr., For aquariums up to 75 gallons, Has two filter cartridges.

(If a mod thinks this would be better placed elsewhere, please feel free to move it)


----------



## jayiw (Jan 16, 2008)

Where's the link?


----------



## shark75 (Jan 13, 2007)

Where can you find the coupon?


----------



## felicia (May 3, 2008)

Sorry about that!!!! :lol:

To use coupon online: Link <-- may not be working now...

Printable coupon: Link(Coupon is valid until the 18th.)

Link to product: Link


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm leaving now to get a 350 to supplement my C-360 on my 50g. I hadn't planned on it but at this price, why not? THANKS!!! :thumb: I may pick up two, never know when you may need an extra filter


----------



## pmcbar (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey
Thanks for the tip
Picked up the last 2 they had here for the 135gl tank I'm resealing.
With gas prices every penny, or in this case dollar helps.
Awesome deal!!! :thumb:


----------



## felicia (May 3, 2008)

Glad you guys were able to get in on the deal


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

thanx for the tip. went and picked up one for my 35G once I get the seams resealed. stupid tank.


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Where did you find the coupon? Just curious so I can look out for deals like that in the future. 
thanks,

Khris


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

i got a Eheim 2017 with this deal online....saved $15 and free shipping! Thanks for posting here also.


----------



## felicia (May 3, 2008)

If you sign up for their newsletter you can get them sent to you 

And Bananahands - make sure to pick up a few demasoni for me too :fish: I'm between you and K_Labs


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice deal, I thought I got a nice deal when on this saving me $11 in the store...
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2754926


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

****! i waited too long i was going to go there today and get a second one for my tank!


----------



## Maccgyver (Jun 6, 2010)

I paid 26 bucks for my marineland Penguin 100 at a local specialty aquarium shop. I don't do petco. But anyways it is a great filter for my 10 gallon it works great!!


----------

